# Ghost knife fish foods and tips :D



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey id like some food ideas cause i just added a new friend to my tank... the people didn't speak much english so i'd like to find out some good food ideas for this fish and tips  


thanks philly


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

mine eats chopped shrimp, smelt, scallop, basa, sole, tilapia, worms(earthworm, red wiggler, and bloodworm)and pellets


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

mine eats blood worms and smaller fish lol. really cool fish to watch.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

blood worms, prawns, and mine actually took to small pellets.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

ive had 2 BGK's and ive never seen mine go after smaller fish, that would be cool to see them hunting.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

haha, ive never seen him actually eat a fish, ive just knoticed i lost 5 zebra danios one night and his belly was huge. 

ive had my knife for close to 5 years now and hes about 8-9 inches.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

blood worms are a good way to get them started, they can be finicky, try hand feeding them with the lights off. Slowly coax them out with food... eventally they will come up to the front and beg for food with the other fish, they will learn to eat just about anything. Getting them used to the new tank is the hard part. 

They feed at night, until they are eating like pigs I would feed them at night and then slowly start feeding them earlier and earilier. They are one of the few stuborn fish that wont change their nocturnal habbits, but they become a bit more active if you feed them during the day. (you will see them from time to time)


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

How big is the BGK? When I had a small one around 3-4", I fed it frozen bloodworms and when it got bigger, 8" or so, I fed it prawns and frozen bloodworms. Also tried boiled pealed peas and they seemed to like them too. Although I don't feed green peas everyday maybe once a wee or once every 2 weeks. Hope this helps. 

Clint.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

could always try krill


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

this one is about 8-9 inches. i don't know how long the guy had it, but he seems to be having a lot more fun ripping around here. it was in a 30g or maybe a 40g tank but the guy spoke little English and didn't give much info about him. I'm going to feed him some chopped up prawns, bloodworms and shrimp pellets, lets hope he eats those...


----------



## mossaddiction (Jan 27, 2011)

Ive always found if you have trouble getting it to eat small bits of earthworms does the trick


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks i like that idea iv gained quite the art of catching night crawlers for my arowana on the pathway to my house!


----------

